

Widespread AWS DNS issue. Status dashboard is green - ladon86
http://status.aws.amazon.com/?awsDown=true

======
lox
Yup, we're seeing massive connectivity issues across EC2, SQS, etc behind
99designs.com.

~~~
lox
Seems limited to us-east.

~~~
ladon86
Yep, seems that way to me. As usual us-east is the least reliable...

~~~
adrr
Thats why we moved to US-WEST(oregon).

------
WestCoastJustin
My services are working in us-west. What issues are you seeing?

~~~
lox
Looks like internal DNS resolution is failing, e.g: ec2-XX-XX-XX-
XX.compute-1.amazonaws.com.

